# The 2017 CYCLONE COASTER - SHELBY INVASION - Sunday July 2nd



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jun 13, 2017)

*     The SHELBY INVASION ride started way back in 2013 - it was actually the first themed ride we had @ the CYCLONE COASTER Sunday rides & it is held EVERY JULY - EVERY YEAR @ the CYCLONE COASTER Sunday rides SINCE 2013 *

*    This ride itself is geared for all to ride & share their favorite Shelby Bicycles - The 2017 SHELBY INVASION  is only a few weeks away - with last years numbers @ 215 riders & 27  Shelby Bicycles - it is time to dial that Shelby Bicycles in for the CYCLONE COASTER family to see this year - I have a pair of Shelby bicycles that have been a long time coming that I will be riding on their maiden voyage this year - Do you know what you're bringing ??  The time is NOW - get it dialed in & I hope to see that Shelby Bicycle here @ the 2017 SHELBY INVASION ride making another record turnout this July *
*
    The first SHELBY INVASION in 2013 was fun with Slick wanting to show up the Huffman crowd with some Shelby Bicycles in numbers - The SHELBY INVASION idea was born when Slick & I joking around & came up " SHELBY INVASION " as the catch line for this 1st themed ride @ a CYCLONE COASTER Sunday ride - Well we had so much fun seeing some Shelby Bicycles for the 1st time & sharing stories with one another - plus the great response from other Shelby Bicycle owners with around 35 Shelby Bicycles in 2013 - We decided to make it a annual themed migration - So bring out your killer Shelby Bicycles to ride & share -- If you have more than one Shelby Bicycle - find some friends to ride those here @ the SHELBY INVASION with CYCLONE COASTER 

Ride SHELBY - Frank*

*


 *
*

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 *


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 13, 2017)

These ladies will be there again this year.






@slick 
You and Karla coming down?


----------



## slick (Jun 13, 2017)

I am, no Karla though unfortunately. My dogs destroyed the house last year because of the fireworks so she's staying home to tend to them instead. The kennel is expensive also so....


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 13, 2017)

I was at the inaugural event with my daughter and had a blast! The hospitality shown by everyone to ensure we had a good time was first rate. I really hope to make it out for another one of these one day. Looking forward to seeing the pics. V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 14, 2017)

Looking forward to the annual gathering of Sheby's.
Thanks, for the reminder, Frank.


----------



## Jrodarod (Jun 14, 2017)

My Cycle Truck family and I will be there...


----------



## bicycle larry (Jun 14, 2017)

getting my old Shelby back in a week or to ,I bought it back , its staying here now . like to come and see you slick and the guys and grils , shawn is a super nice guy , and has some reel nice shelbys , I reelly like the red and yellow Shelby in the pictures , nice !!!! from bicycle larry


----------



## the2finger (Jun 14, 2017)

Our '49 will be there


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 14, 2017)

the2finger said:


> View attachment 481637 Our '49 will be there



How 'bout the '65?


----------



## the2finger (Jun 15, 2017)

Can't fit a bike rack on it


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jun 20, 2017)

*I am looking forward to the 2017 Shelby Invasion @ the CYCLONE COASTER Sunday ride on July 2nd - I am halfway there with the ladies Shelby bicycle dialed in now & the mens reverse match Shelby bicycle on the Park Tool stand now - I can't wait to get these two Shelby's back on the road where they should be - not displayed or forgotten in a barn - but back in the spotlight - from the looks of them - it has been many moons since either Shelby has seen the pavement - I hope others are doing the same & getting a Shelby family member on the road again - The 2017 Shelby Invasion is only 12 days away - Lets get those Shelby bicycles dialed in & Ride Shelby - Frank 

Below is the Shelby crusty I rode to the Yosemite family retreat ride last month - Quite - Smooth - Incredible rider 




 

*


----------



## slick (Jun 20, 2017)

Holy crap....12 days.... I better get hustling. Didn't even realize. Damn.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 22, 2017)

ok, I'm putting together a Shelby. if anyone needs or wants a good rider for the event, I'll sell it, or, if no one is interested I'll ride it myself. I'll post a photo or two soon. 
it's a simple fenderless roadster with no claim to originality, but it will be cool and priced accordingly.


----------



## okozzy (Jun 23, 2017)

Unearthing a couple of old crusty bicycles for this ride.


----------



## jacob9795 (Jun 23, 2017)

I really would like to bring my wife's Shelby. Does anyone have a lens or a complete lamp bezel for sale (I posted in the Wanted section too)? We are going regardless. 
Thanks, 
-Jake


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 23, 2017)

jacob9795 said:


> I really would like to bring my wife's Shelby. Does anyone have a lens or a complete lamp bezel for sale (I posted in the Wanted section too)? We are going regardless.
> Thanks,
> -Jake
> 
> ...




I believe the Rollfast fender light lens will work.
http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/fs-new-light-lenses-for-your-vintage-lights.10532/#post-560592


----------



## jacob9795 (Jun 23, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> I believe the Rollfast fender light lens will work.




Thanks, I sent a message

-Jake


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 23, 2017)

jacob9795 said:


> Thanks, I sent a message
> 
> -Jake



Try emailing him. Best way to contact


----------



## kreika (Jun 23, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Try emailing him. Best way to contact




Does he not respond to pm's? I asked about a Columbia lense awhile back and never got a response....


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 23, 2017)

kreika said:


> Does he not respond to pm's? I asked about a Columbia lense awhile back and never got a response....



Emails only, and even then...


----------



## kreika (Jun 23, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Emails only, and even then...




Thanks Mike!


----------



## jacob9795 (Jun 23, 2017)

jacob9795 said:


> Thanks, I sent a message
> 
> -Jake



He said the Rollfast lens definitely will not work for Shelby.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 23, 2017)

jacob9795 said:


> He said the Rollfast lens definitely will not work for Shelby.



Dang it....


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 23, 2017)

jacob9795 said:


> He said the Rollfast lens definitely will not work for Shelby.



Time to try the ol' iced tea bottle trick
@Robertriley
http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/i-...y-and-it-only-cost-me-1-09.73623/#post-456464


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 24, 2017)

Doing a lil Shelby hub maintenance tonight. See you next Sunday...


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 26, 2017)

Sneak Preview!


----------



## izee2 (Jun 26, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Doing a lil Shelby hub maintenance tonight. See you next Sunday...View attachment 486931




Nice bike!!  Anyone have a set of those truss rods available? Im looking for a set to finish up a similar girls bike.
 Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 26, 2017)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jun 27, 2017)




----------



## the2finger (Jun 28, 2017)

Yea baby here we come


----------



## slick (Jun 28, 2017)

Three shelbys in one picture just isn't fair. Lol. Great shot right there.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 29, 2017)

....and done!


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 2, 2017)

Ready to roll


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 2, 2017)




----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 2, 2017)




----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 2, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> View attachment 490087




Now that's a no kidd'n Shelby Invasion there! V/r Shawn


----------



## burrolalb (Jul 2, 2017)

These dude went on the ride to 



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## birdzgarage (Jul 2, 2017)




----------



## cyclingday (Jul 2, 2017)




----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 2, 2017)

burrolalb said:


> These dude went on the ride to
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk



Is that a Shelby "Pirate"?


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 2, 2017)




----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 2, 2017)

Another great Cyclone Coasters Shelby Invasion this year! Thanks to Slick for hauling down a Shelby for me...even tho my knees were already killing me 3 blocks into the ride


----------



## mrg (Jul 2, 2017)

Another great ride with the CC gang and a good Shelby turnout with some of the extended Coaster family making it to town.



 View attachment 490382


----------



## azbug-i (Jul 12, 2017)

I hope to go next year. I love shelbys. Im going to sell my shelby banana tank bike but now that i saw this post i dont want to


----------

